# Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016



## wookie (Mar 10, 2015)

After a great day out this year but only having been able to book 8 slots I have called RSG about a booking for next year.  They have provisionally booked 16 slots for us but were unwilling to release any more without firmer numbers and a small financial commitment which a forumer has very kindly offered to put up if required.

Looking at this years prices the cost is likely to be around the Â£100 mark to include golf and the very good 3 course lunch afterwards and Im sure we will arrange something at either Cinque Ports or Princes the day before.

Please put your name on this thread if you are interested and I will check what can be done regarding further tee times.  No money required at present but it is likely that payment in full will be required some way in advance.

Everyone who went last year has expressed an interest in returning

wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 10, 2015)

Wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Anotherdouble


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 10, 2015)

Wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 10, 2015)

Wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I spoke to today RSG as their diary has now officially opened and they definitely have 4 tee times provisionally booked for us from 9am.  There are currently times available either side if we want them.

I need to confirm numbers by 14th September and then a 25% deposit will be required by 28th September with the balance being paid by 20th January 2016.

Cost will be Â£105 for golf and 3 course lunch.

Please re-confirm / remove your name below or add if not currently there and I will send you over bank details for payment of deposit (Â£26).

Wookie - confirmed
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I'm still ok mate :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Wookie - confirmed
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - confirmed
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil - confirmed
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma

Still the same bank details wookie?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Me too Wookie!

Cheers muchly!


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I am in.:thup: Good deal when you include the best lunch in golf.

Are we going to play Cinque Ports/Littlestone on the Monday ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Wookie - confirmed
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - confirmed
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil - confirmed
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma
Mashley 

Send me the detail please.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I'm still in.

Wookie - confirmed
Chrisd - confirmed
Richart - confirmed
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - confirmed
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil - confirmed
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma - confirmed
Mashley 

Rich, I'm not travelling all that way for just one round so definitely up for the Monday. Would be happy with either RCP or Littlestone but as I've never played Littlestone that would be my preference. From their website, 4-balls are allowed after 12:00 on Mondays?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Im more than happy to play Littlestone again or Cinque Ports


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I am happy to play Littlestone. I imagine if we teed off at 12.00 we would get two or three 4 balls round. Phil, we could ask our mate the Littlestone Captain to play.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Definitely still up for this, and also for a game on the Monday:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2015)

richart said:



			I am happy to play Littlestone. I imagine if we teed off at 12.00 we would get two or three 4 balls round. Phil, we could ask our mate the Littlestone Captain to play.

Click to expand...

Well he did say to e mail and mention him 

Might get a good deal ( even though the deal they offer is already superb value )


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2015)

Wookie - confirmed
Chrisd - confirmed
Richart - confirmed
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - confirmed
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish - confirmed
Liverpoolphil - confirmed
Anotherdouble
Sainthacker - confirmed
Oxfordcomma - confirmed
Mashley 

100% up for this still :thup:

Due to early tee time and distance would like to play Monday also.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

I'm still in, Monday too!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Blundell and I are also up for this if space, and a game on the Monday. We also promise to be on our best behaviour and not drink as much Monday night........and not mention the Grove in the presence of Liverpoolphil!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*



PieMan said:



			Blundell and I are also up for this if space, and a game on the Monday. We also promise to be on our best behaviour and not drink as much Monday night........and not mention the Grove in the presence of Liverpoolphil!!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Wouldnt be the same without you


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Yes mate I'm still on for this. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2015)

Is there somewhere specific where everyone who is stopping over are staying.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*



PieMan said:



			Blundell and I are also up for this if space, and a game on the Monday. We also promise to be on our best behaviour and not drink as much Monday night........and not mention the Grove in the presence of Liverpoolphil!!
		
Click to expand...

To avoid talking about the Grove, perhaps we could just discuss our favourite former Chelsea players? 



Fish said:



			Is there somewhere specific where everyone who is stopping over are staying.
		
Click to expand...

We used this place before

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk/


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Rsg me up Simon!! 

I need to visit my bird behind the bar 

PM me payment details and I'll sort you out. 

Also would be up for Monday either littlestone, rcp, lydd or a brisk game of foresomes at rye :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*



therod said:



			Rsg me up Simon!! 

I need to visit my bird behind the bar 

PM me payment details and I'll sort you out. 

Also would be up for Monday either littlestone, rcp, lydd or a brisk game of foresomes at rye :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Just don't comment on her jugs again.:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Just don't comment on her jugs again.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

. They were impressive for such an antique piece. Age hadn't dulled their allure. An excellent piece of craftsmanship, excellent glasswork!!


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2015)

therod said:



. They were impressive for such an antique piece. Age hadn't dulled their allure. An excellent piece of craftsmanship, excellent glasswork!!
		
Click to expand...

 Cracking I would say.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2015)

Well last time Littlestone let us in on Sunday afternoon.  Littlestone Sunday, RCP Monday RSG Tuesday anyoneâ€¦â€¦â€¦..?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well last time Littlestone let us in on Sunday afternoon.  Littlestone Sunday, RCP Monday RSG Tuesday anyoneâ€¦â€¦â€¦..?
		
Click to expand...

Now we are talking!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 8, 2015)

Blundell and I are up for RCP Monday, a night in the Kings Head (soft drinks only) and then RSG Tuesday!!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 8, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Blundell and I are up for RCP Monday, a night in the Kings Head (soft drinks only) and then RSG Tuesday!!
		
Click to expand...

"Soft drinks only"

Who is this imposter?????? :mmm:


----------



## wookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Updated confirmed list : 

Wookie
Chrisd
Richart
therod
murphthemog
Blue in Munich
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell

Thats us up to 15 so one space left of the original booking if anyone else fancies it?  Anymore than that and there should be slots available currently as well but need to know by Monday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2015)

wookie, you've got a PM, or you would have if you cleared your inboxâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just paid mate. Can't confirm as per BIM's post ^^^^^^


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 17, 2015)

Deposit paid from me. Booked the Kings Head for Monday night as well, although their prices seem to be up a bit on last time.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Deposit paid from me. Booked the Kings Head for Monday night as well, although their prices seem to be up a bit on last time.
		
Click to expand...

How much did you pay Ben, their main site says from Â£40 which never seems achievable as everything always comes up Â£65!


----------



## wookie (Sep 18, 2015)

therod said:



			Just paid mate. Can't confirm as per BIM's post ^^^^^^
		
Click to expand...

Cleared guys but got all 3 - thanks

Wookie  - paid
Chrisd
Richard
therod - paid
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Sainthacker
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			How much did you pay Ben, their main site says from Â£40 which never seems achievable as everything always comes up Â£65!
		
Click to expand...

It was Â£65, which is up from Â£45 last time. Could probably have found something a little cheaper but for the sake of a few pounds it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2015)

It's a nice pub but im looking for somewhere a little cheaper - especially as it might be for two nights


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a nice pub but im looking for somewhere a little cheaper - especially as it might be for two nights
		
Click to expand...

 I hear the beach is nice in February.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 18, 2015)

Blundell and I will be in the Kings Head...........provided they let us back in!!! One night only though.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Blundell and I will be in the Kings Head...........provided they let us back in!!! One night only though.
		
Click to expand...

 Let's hope there isn't another hanging basket scandal.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2015)

Right, how many of us are interested in Littlestone on Sunday afternoon, assuming that they will let us on?


----------



## wookie (Sep 21, 2015)

Keep em coming please guys - got to pay next Monday (I know a few are paying at Blackmoor on Wednesday)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd
Richard
therod - paid
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell


----------



## User20205 (Sep 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Right, how many of us are interested in Littlestone on Sunday afternoon, assuming that they will let us on?
		
Click to expand...


I'm up for it!! is there a game on Mon also?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Right, how many of us are interested in Littlestone on Sunday afternoon, assuming that they will let us on?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe up for a game on the Sunday as well Rich :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2015)

wookie said:



			Keep em coming please guys - got to pay next Monday (I know a few are paying at Blackmoor on Wednesday)
		
Click to expand...

I'll pay you on Wednesday.



therod said:



			is there a game on Mon also?
		
Click to expand...

Same as, with travelling and staying over a knock on Monday would be ideal.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll pay you on Wednesday.



Same as, with travelling and staying over a knock on Monday would be ideal.
		
Click to expand...

If not mate, you and me can go on the pull in Margate. I'll have your cast offs:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2015)

therod said:



			If not mate, you and me can go on the pull in Margate. I'll have your cast offs:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2015)

wookie said:



			Keep em coming please guys - got to pay next Monday (I know a few are paying at Blackmoor on Wednesday)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd
Richard
therod - paid
murphthemog
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot
TopoftheFlop
Fish
Liverpoolphil
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell
		
Click to expand...

Simon I will sort out with you on Wednesday. Don't let me forget.oo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 21, 2015)

They'll be very cheap digs available in Dover.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2015)

Simon, if you want paying, I need a pm with your details etc.

Thanks for organising again.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll pay you on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Wifey paid it yesterday :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe up for a game on the Sunday as well Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I expect Rich will be up for Littlestone again mate -


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Simon I will sort out with you on Wednesday. Don't let me forget.oo:
		
Click to expand...

I will do the same, sorry for not sorting earlier!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2015)

So is it littlestone on Sunday, cinque ports on Monday, and st George's on Tuesday?

If so, all three sound good to me.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 23, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			So is it littlestone on Sunday, cinque ports on Monday, and st George's on Tuesday?

If so, all three sound good to me.
		
Click to expand...

Blundell and I are up for Cinque Ports Monday.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Blundell and I are up for Cinque Ports Monday.
		
Click to expand...

 Same here. Just looking at a one night stay, and two rounds.


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Same here. Just looking at a one night stay, and two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2015)

Ditto ditto. And if we could do away with the biblical hailstorms this year that would be good too!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 23, 2015)

Same here, looking to travel Monday morning and just be away for one night. Would love to play Littlestone but it's going to have to wait for another time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2015)

Just the Monday and Tuesday for me as well


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anyone actually contacted RCP? We're all saying Monday/Tuesday but I haven't seen that anyone has checked the date or started collecting names?

Last time I played there I think Chrisd sorted the booking and then didn't Smiffy do the return? Chris, I'm happy to pick this one up and give them a call if you like but equally happy (happier, probably) if you want to do it again. As there's a formal meal at RSG the next day I would suggest we just go for a green fee booking at RCP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Has anyone actually contacted RCP? We're all saying Monday/Tuesday but I haven't seen that anyone has checked the date or started collecting names?

Last time I played there I think Chrisd sorted the booking and then didn't Smiffy do the return? Chris, I'm happy to pick this one up and give them a call if you like but equally happy (happier, probably) if you want to do it again. As there's a formal meal at RSG the next day I would suggest we just go for a green fee booking at RCP.
		
Click to expand...

Green fee booking sounds good to me Ben :thup:


----------



## wookie (Sep 24, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Has anyone actually contacted RCP? We're all saying Monday/Tuesday but I haven't seen that anyone has checked the date or started collecting names?

Last time I played there I think Chrisd sorted the booking and then didn't Smiffy do the return? Chris, I'm happy to pick this one up and give them a call if you like but equally happy (happier, probably) if you want to do it again. As there's a formal meal at RSG the next day I would suggest we just go for a green fee booking at RCP.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Ben for taking that on although I think that to get a society type rate we may have to have food of some sort thrown in - last time was just ham, egg and chips in the bar without having to change.  Maybe Smiffy or Chris can remember?

Wookie - paid
Chrisd - paid
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - paid
TopoftheFlop
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2015)

wookie said:



			Nice one Ben for taking that on although I think that to get a society type rate we may have to have food of some sort thrown in - last time was just ham, egg and chips in the bar without having to change.  Maybe Smiffy or Chris can remember?

Wookie - paid
Chrisd - paid
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - paid
TopoftheFlop
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7
Pieman 
Blundell
		
Click to expand...

I sorted the December meet at RCP with Mashley. We had a full dinner afterwards and the cost was about Â£65 if I remember. RCP were very poor at dealing with emails etc but, when sorted, they did give us a great day.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 24, 2015)

I've contacted them to get prices, will start a new thread once I've got details.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			So is it littlestone on Sunday, cinque ports on Monday, and st George's on Tuesday?

If so, all three sound good to me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently in Canada, will look into Littlestone when I get back.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2015)

wookie said:



			I think that to get a society type rate we may have to have food of some sort thrown in - last time was just ham, egg and chips in the bar without having to change.  Maybe Smiffy or Chris can remember?
		
Click to expand...

The 1st time we went Chris booked for us to eat in the dining room so had to change for our steak and kidney pudding.
When I booked it the 2nd time I had the option of booking to eat in the bar so we didn't have to mess around changing. That's when we had the ham, egg and chips.
They "should" give you the option.
HTH


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The 1st time we went Chris booked for us to eat in the dining room so had to change for our steak and kidney pudding.
When I booked it the 2nd time I had the option of booking to eat in the bar so we didn't have to mess around changing. That's when we had the ham, egg and chips.
They "should" give you the option.
HTH
		
Click to expand...

Rob's correct in that no option to eat in the bar was offered. Initially the price was (I think) Â£65 for the golf only but they didn't take too much persuasion to include a two course meal in at that price and I thought the food was excellent. The biggest problem was that they sent a list of about 15 dinner choices and we could only pick one main course and one pudding from the list for everyone. 

I really ended up just doing everything by phone, they didn't answer emails and kept asking me to send them to different people when I asked if they received them, and even then I still rarely got answers, hence the phone. I ended up booking the day, numbers and first tee time early on and we didn't get asked for a deposit until quite near the time. On the day Mashley sorted out the cash but I know they didn't ask for it on arrival and I think he ended up paying them after we'd all come in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Rob's correct in that no option to eat in the bar was offered. Initially the price was (I think) Â£65 for the golf only but they didn't take too much persuasion to include a two course meal in at that price and I thought the food was excellent. The biggest problem was that they sent a list of about 15 dinner choices and we could only pick one main course and one pudding from the list for everyone. 

I really ended up just doing everything by phone, they didn't answer emails and kept asking me to send them to different people when I asked if they received them, and even then I still rarely got answers, hence the phone. I ended up booking the day, numbers and first tee time early on and we didn't get asked for a deposit until quite near the time. On the day Mashley sorted out the cash but I know they didn't ask for it on arrival and I think he ended up paying them after we'd all come in.
		
Click to expand...

i think because most are going to be staying in the area we should look at minimal if any food at Cinque Ports as food could well be sourced in the various drinking establishments we may venture into ?

Maybe look for a fry up or roll on arrival ?


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2015)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd - paid
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - paid
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7 - paid
Pieman - paid
Blundell - paid
Ovie - paid

Deposit all paid and up to 16 with a mate of mine joining us.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i think because most are going to be staying in the area we should look at minimal if any food at Cinque Ports as food could well be sourced in the various drinking establishments we may venture into ?

Maybe look for a fry up or roll on arrival ?
		
Click to expand...

Various drinking establishments? :rofl:There's a choice of one reasonable one and most of us will be staying in it, but from last years experience I'd rate the evening meal as adequate. I'd seriously consider eating at RCP if it's possible.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 28, 2015)

I did get an email back from RCP giving me the green fee, and more importantly confirming that the 22nd is free. They didn't send the details of any food deals though so I'm waiting on another reply, I'll give them a couple of days before I start phoning.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2015)

Not fussed about eating at RCP. From what I can remember, food at the pub was ok. No idea what other food options there are in Deal.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 29, 2015)

PieMan said:



			No idea what other food options there are in Deal.
		
Click to expand...

Theres plenty of choice some decent places too.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm happy to go with the majority, although a curry washed down by a few grown up lemonades gets my vote:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2015)

Got sent an offer from Princes today Â£99pp golf, 2 course dinner, bed, breakfast which is a good deal in my opinion so am tempted by that if RCP turns out to be costly. Although Princes not as good as RCP I did enjoy it. However have reserved a room in the Kings Head just in case!


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Got sent an offer from Princes today Â£99pp golf, 2 course dinner, bed, breakfast which is a good deal in my opinion so am tempted by that if RCP turns out to be costly. Although Princes not as good as RCP I did enjoy it. However have reserved a room in the Kings Head just in case!
		
Click to expand...

Is this for the Monday, so we could stay & play at Princes for Â£99 then play RSG on Tuesday


----------



## wookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Is this for the Monday, so we could stay & play at Princes for Â£99 then play RSG on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Im not really up for this personally as much as I had a good day at Princes when we went there its not up there with the others - would much rather play Cinque Ports again at Â£65 or possibly Littlestone on the way as have yet to play there.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2015)

wookie said:



			Im not really up for this personally as much as I had a good day at Princes when we went there its not up there with the others - would much rather play Cinque Ports again at Â£65 or possibly Littlestone on the way as have yet to play there.
		
Click to expand...

I'll just go with the flow matey, I'll get booked into the pub today then.


----------



## wookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll just go with the flow matey, I'll get booked into the pub today then.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I havent done that yet either. I know some were thinking about looking elsewhere but assume everyones thinking about the Kings Head (if Princes doesn't take off) now that it looks like most people are one night only?


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Is this for the Monday, so we could stay & play at Princes for Â£99 then play RSG on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Yes. My thinking was that if RCP didn't happen or we didn't get a decent price for a knock, then this deal was another option. To be honest my preffered option is RCP and a night in the Kings Head, with a few beers and a curry, but obviously just wanted to highlight this. Obviously RSG is the main attraction.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Princes have come back to me and said this is actually 2 rounds of golf per person and they would be happy to offer this deal with both rounds being played on the same day. So would be 36 holes at Princes on the Monday (granted a very early tee-off!) then dinner, bed, breakfast in the Lodge for Â£99.

I must admit that is very tempting!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 30, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Princes have come back to me and said this is actually 2 rounds of golf per person and they would be happy to offer this deal with both rounds being played on the same day. So would be 36 holes at Princes on the Monday (granted a very early tee-off!) then dinner, bed, breakfast in the Lodge for Â£99.

I must admit that is very tempting!
		
Click to expand...

Will they bring the bed out to you on the 23rd hole? I reckon that when the you'll fall asleep with the boredom 
36 holes round Princes doesn't sound appealing to me. I know it has 3 9 loops but the 3rd loop is so poor, except for the 2nd hole maybe. In fact I'm struggling to remember any of the other holes in that loop and I've played it a few times. RCP would be a much better use of the time IMO.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 30, 2015)

Got to say that I didn't enjoy Princes as much last time, I came away thinking it was a decent course rather than a top-tier course. Whereas I came away from RCP loving the course.

Nothing back from RCP on the food options yet, I'll give them a call and then we can decide once we've got all the options. It's Â£65 for the green fee by itself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2015)

As oldfartitis sets in, the thought of 36 holes the day before RSG does not appeal to me, and personally Princes doesn't appeal as a venue.  IIRC Littlestone only does 2 balls on Mondays, which may not help. I'm happy with either RCP or Littlestone on the Monday, but if it is 54 holes it will be over 3 days for me, not that I don't appreciate someone throwing an alternative in :thup:

I'm still in Ottawa and will check the availability of Littlestone for Sunday when I get back. If I read it right it's only therod, murphthemog, ArsenalPhil   and myself looking at the Sunday, is that right? Can you confirm, deny or add your name as appropriate please. Ta muchly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Got to say that I didn't enjoy Princes as much last time, I came away thinking it was a decent course rather than a top-tier course. Whereas I came away from RCP loving the course.

Nothing back from RCP on the food options yet, I'll give them a call and then we can decide once we've got all the options. It's Â£65 for the green fee by itself.
		
Click to expand...

My vote would be the green fee only and food back the pub but happy to go with the flow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			As oldfartitis sets in, the thought of 36 holes the day before RSG does not appeal to me, and personally Princes doesn't appeal as a venue.  IIRC Littlestone only does 2 balls on Mondays, which may not help. I'm happy with either RCP or Littlestone on the Monday, but if it is 54 holes it will be over 3 days for me, not that I don't appreciate someone throwing an alternative in :thup:

I'm still in Ottawa and will check the availability of Littlestone for Sunday when I get back. If I read it right it's only therod, murphthemog, ArsenalPhil   and myself looking at the Sunday, is that right? Can you confirm, deny or add your name as appropriate please. Ta muchly.
		
Click to expand...

I won't be able to do the Sunday now mate unfortunately - loving the name


----------



## User20205 (Sep 30, 2015)

yes Sun, Mon & of course Tues for me.

I will absolutely go with the consensus. (foresomes at Rye anyone)


----------



## wookie (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			As oldfartitis sets in, the thought of 36 holes the day before RSG does not appeal to me, and personally Princes doesn't appeal as a venue.  IIRC Littlestone only does 2 balls on Mondays, which may not help. I'm happy with either RCP or Littlestone on the Monday, but if it is 54 holes it will be over 3 days for me, not that I don't appreciate someone throwing an alternative in :thup:

I'm still in Ottawa and will check the availability of Littlestone for Sunday when I get back. If I read it right it's only therod, murphthemog, ArsenalPhil   and myself looking at the Sunday, is that right? Can you confirm, deny or add your name as appropriate please. Ta muchly.
		
Click to expand...

Just Monday and Tuesday for me with RCP the preference - not overly fussed where we eat although if it's the same price with or without food as suggested above would seem silly not to take it.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

wookie said:



			Just Monday and Tuesday for me with RCP the preference - not overly fussed where we eat although if it's the same price with or without food as suggested above would seem silly not to take it.
		
Click to expand...

 Agree. Would prefer a relatively late tee at RCP, light permitting, as I will be driving down in the morning.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2015)

wookie said:



			Just Monday and Tuesday for me with RCP the preference - not overly fussed where we eat although if it's the same price with or without food as suggested above would seem silly not to take it.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Agree. Would prefer a relatively late tee at RCP, light permitting, as I will be driving down in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 30, 2015)

I phoned RCP, they don't actually have any formal packages. They offered me two choices (based on my 12-16 estimate):
Â£65 basic green fee, bacon rolls and coffee beforehand thrown in.
Â£75 Bacon roll before and ham/egg/chips after. 

My preference is definitely to just get the bacon rolls, try for tee times round 11:30-12:00 and then find somewhere to eat later. Sunset is going to be about 5:15-5:30, so we'll be off the course by then at the latest, and I don't want to have my meal that early tbh.

Any comments (on both the food question, and any more on Princes v RCP)? As soon as we look like we have a majority we can start a separate thread, there might be others who want to come just for RCP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2015)

Good work Ben

My preference is the Â£65 one :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds good to me Ben. Sure we can find somewhere in Deal to eat later in the evening.

Thanks for looking into this for us.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2015)

p



Oxfordcomma said:



			I phoned RCP, they don't actually have any formal packages. They offered me two choices (based on my 12-16 estimate):
Â£65 basic green fee, bacon rolls and coffee beforehand thrown in.
Â£75 Bacon roll before and ham/egg/chips after. 

My preference is definitely to just get the bacon rolls, try for tee times round 11:30-12:00 and then find somewhere to eat later. Sunset is going to be about 5:15-5:30, so we'll be off the course by then at the latest, and I don't want to have my meal that early tbh.

Any comments (on both the food question, and any more on Princes v RCP)? As soon as we look like we have a majority we can start a separate thread, there might be others who want to come just for RCP.
		
Click to expand...


I sure that they included a 2 course dinner and bacon rolls in the Â£65 price last year


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 30, 2015)

chrisd said:



			p

I sure that they included a 2 course dinner and bacon rolls in the Â£65 price last year
		
Click to expand...

Just revisited last year's thread and yes, they did. Could be because we're a year on and green fees have gone up, or it could be the group size? According to the thread we had 28 originally on the list, 20 in the end as people dropped away. Happy to phone again tomorrow and ask for this if there is interest?


----------



## PieMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Blundell and I will go with the majority so happy with RCP and then back to hotel/Deal for food and drink.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just revisited last year's thread and yes, they did. Could be because we're a year on and green fees have gone up, or it could be the group size? According to the thread we had 28 originally on the list, 20 in the end as people dropped away. Happy to phone again tomorrow and ask for this if there is interest?
		
Click to expand...

It could be that, but I remember that they quoted me the same as for you this year and I casually asked if they could include a meal at that price and they readily agreed


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good work Ben

My preference is the Â£65 one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2015)

Â£65 and all eat later somewhere for me, well done Ben.


----------



## wookie (Oct 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Â£65 and all eat later somewhere for me, well done Ben.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the plan Ben - thank you. That'll be for me and my mate Ovie whose with us at RSG


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just revisited last year's thread and yes, they did. Could be because we're a year on and green fees have gone up, or it could be the group size? According to the thread we had 28 originally on the list, 20 in the end as people dropped away. Happy to phone again tomorrow and ask for this if there is interest?
		
Click to expand...

When I organised the 2nd visit I emailed them and said that we would have 20 players, and they had no problem at all in confirming the price of Â£65.00 including food.
My contact at the time was Laura Smith.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

If everyone else is up for the Â£65 option and eat later I'm happy to go with that, thanks Ben.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like a cracking couple of days lined up then - thanks to both Wookie and Ben. Fingers crossed the weather is kind!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Looks like a cracking couple of days lined up then - thanks to both Wookie and Ben. Fingers crossed the weather is kind!
		
Click to expand...

I have my earmuffs on order for the Monday night - unless Blundell will be on the soft drinks


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

First person to mention The Grove is buying the drinks all night.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

For those interested, Littlestone have availability for 4 balls on the Sunday from 1100, green fee is Â£50, or there is a winter 4 ball offer of Â£180, but there must be 4 of us to get that deal, 3 ball or less reverts to Â£50.

therod; still up for it?

murphthemog; what say you?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

richart said:



			First person to mention The Grove is buying the drinks all night.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you're the first then; mine's a Guinnessâ€¦...:cheers:


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looks like you're the first then; mine's a Guinnessâ€¦...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Smart Aleck.:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Smart Aleck.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

A smart aleck who nearly posted a similar comment but realised just in timeâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2015)

I've spoken to RCP again and booked in the slots, also got them to upgrade the bacon roll to a full english. 

I've started a new thread here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80120-Royal-Cinque-Ports-Monday-22nd-Feb-2016. I added all of the names above who had said yes to RCP but have a quick check please and rule yourself in or out.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've spoken to RCP again and booked in the slots, also got them to upgrade the bacon roll to a full english. 

I've started a new thread here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80120-Royal-Cinque-Ports-Monday-22nd-Feb-2016. I added all of the names above who had said yes to RCP but have a quick check please and rule yourself in or out.
		
Click to expand...

 That will do me Ben.:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have my earmuffs on order for the Monday night - unless Blundell will be on the soft drinks 

Click to expand...

Blundell has promised to be on his best behaviour and only mention the Grove once!! We've also said that we'd like to play RSG at least partly sober so only 10 pints maximum! :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Oct 20, 2015)

One space now available for this if anyone fancies it the day after Cinque Ports or as a separate day out.


----------



## butchercd (Oct 20, 2015)

@Wookie,

Place for both days?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2015)

butchercd, you're probably best off sending a PM, wookie is organising this one, Oxfordcomma is doing the RCP day, he had spaces last time I looked, PM them both and you should get in.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 21, 2015)

butchercd said:



			@Wookie,

Place for both days?
		
Click to expand...


RCP thread is here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80120-Royal-Cinque-Ports-Monday-22nd-Feb-2016

Send me a PM if you're interested, still got spaces available.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2015)

I could be interested in Littlestone on the Sunday if you're short of a player.


----------



## wookie (Oct 22, 2015)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd - paid
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - paid
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7 - paid
Pieman - paid
Blundell - paid
Butchercd


----------



## wookie (Oct 22, 2015)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd - paid
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - paid
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - paid
Oxfordcomma - paid
MashleyR7 - paid
Pieman - paid
Blundell - paid
Butchercd - paid


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone know if handicap certs will be needed?


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Anyone know if handicap certs will be needed?
		
Click to expand...

I just always carry my County Card with my CDH number written on the back, if anything is required that's always been accepted.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 18, 2015)

We weren't asked for them last year


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We weren't asked for them last year
		
Click to expand...

Some of us should have been


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Some of us should have been


Click to expand...

Last years RSG meet was a rather select bunch of 8, none of the ruffians who often frequent the site!   :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Last years RSG meet was a rather select bunch of 8, none of the ruffians who often frequent the site!   :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I was talking about RCP.
Played like a Willy Wonka


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 29, 2015)

Any ideas when Wookie  wants the balance paid up for this?


----------



## wookie (Dec 30, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Any ideas when Wookie  wants the balance paid up for this?
		
Click to expand...

Remaining Â£79 by 20th January please guys


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2015)

wookie said:



			Remaining Â£79 by 20th January please guys
		
Click to expand...

Same bank account details Simon?


----------



## wookie (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes please mate


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 1, 2016)

wookie said:



			Yes please mate
		
Click to expand...

Ok - done.

First "spend" of the year and what a treat to be spending it on.


----------



## wookie (Jan 10, 2016)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd -
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - 
Blue in Munich - 
Swingalot - 
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - 
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - 
Oxfordcomma - 
MashleyR7 - 
Pieman - 
Blundell - 
Butchercd - paid

First reserve : Trojan615

Ash - As per PMs can you let me know ASAP as have reserve waiting and he understandably doesn't want to confirm RCP until he knows situation on this one


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2016)

wookie said:



			Remaining Â£79 by 20th January please guys
		
Click to expand...

I can't find a record of you in my payment contacts so can you PM details again please :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Jan 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I can't find a record of you in my payment contacts so can you PM details again please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same for me please Simon - many thanks!


----------



## wookie (Jan 10, 2016)

PMs sent guys.  Anyone else need them again just let me know.


----------



## wookie (Jan 12, 2016)

Wookie - paid
Chrisd -
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - 
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - 
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - 
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - 
Oxford comma - paid 
MashleyR7 - 
Pieman - paid
Blundell - paid
Butchercd - paid

First reserve : Trojan615


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Simon, yes please, and include your surname this time!

Thanks


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 13, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Hi Simon, yes please, and include your surname this time!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Send them to me as well please Simon, managed to lose your details somehow!


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2016)

Paid :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 14, 2016)

Wookie

If you have any drop outs/spaces perhaps you would let me know.

AAC


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			Paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## wookie (Jan 15, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Wookie

If you have any drop outs/spaces perhaps you would let me know.

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Will do - theres one reserve already but also there is already one looking unlikely to come

Wookie - paid
Chrisd -
Richart - paid
therod - paid
murphthemog - paid
Blue in Munich - paid
Swingalot - 
Backwoodsman - paid
Fish - paid
Liverpoolphil - paid
Sainthacker - 
Oxford comma - paid 
MashleyR7 - 
Pieman - paid
Blundell - paid
Butchercd - paid

Reserves : Trojan615
                AAC


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 15, 2016)

Should be with you now Simon, cheers.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2016)

AAC.. If you do get in let me know, I see your in knebworth, I'm just up the road


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 16, 2016)

Will do, perhaps we can arrange a game once the weather improves


----------



## wookie (Jan 21, 2016)

All payments sorted out now so will make the payment to RSG before the weekend and then not too long to go for a great couple of days

Reserves : Trojan615
                AAC


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking forward to this ... Just hope my golf improves between now & then.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2016)

Simon, do you know what time we are teeing off ?


----------



## wookie (Feb 1, 2016)

richart said:



			Simon, do you know what time we are teeing off ?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure its 9 Rich but just checking email I haven't had a receipt / confirmation from them so have chased that and will post if any different.


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2016)

wookie said:



			Pretty sure its 9 Rich but just checking email I haven't had a receipt / confirmation from them so have chased that and will post if any different.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Simon. I need to get back for the football in the evening, so was hoping it was an earlish tee time.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2016)

wookie said:



			Pretty sure its 9 Rich but just checking email I haven't had a receipt / confirmation from them so have chased that and will post if any different.
		
Click to expand...

9? Must go to bed early then.................and perhaps not drink so much!!


----------



## butchercd (Feb 2, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, whats the score with lunch dress code? Is it jacket and tie?


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2016)

butchercd said:



			Just out of curiosity, whats the score with lunch dress code? Is it jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

It is definitely jacket and tie.  You also need to be careful of your footwear, as last time a certain forumer had to borrow some proper shoes.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2016)

richart said:



			last time a certain forumer had to borrow some proper shoes.

Click to expand...

There really are some slobs on the forum!!    :smirk:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 2, 2016)

richart said:



			You also need to be careful of your footwear, as last time a certain forumer had to borrow some proper shoes.

Click to expand...

Are spikeless FJs ok?!!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 9, 2016)

richart said:



			It is definitely jacket and tie.  You also need to be careful of your footwear, as last time a certain forumer had to borrow some proper shoes.

Click to expand...

Hey they supplied me with some Church's slip ons! Velvet at that!!!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, 

If the tee's are 9am, what time were people away after dinner last year. I might have to be in Mayfair for 5pm ish another dinner/awards do. I need to see if I could possibly make it between the two. If not don't worry though, if I can't the work do will be dropped. 

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, 

If the tee's are 9am, what time were people away after dinner last year. I might have to be in Mayfair for 5pm ish another dinner/awards do. I need to see if I could possibly make it between the two. If not don't worry though, if I can't the work do will be dropped. 

Cheers,
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Think we were away by 2.30 last time. Remember missing all the rush hour traffic, and gettinh home in an hour and a half.  I need to be back fairly early as at a match in the evening.


----------



## wookie (Feb 9, 2016)

Just to confirm tees are definitely from 9am onwards.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

wookie said:



			Just to confirm tees are definitely from 9am onwards.
		
Click to expand...

When are you doing a draw, if indeed a draw is being done &#128540;


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 9, 2016)

Who else is staying over on the monday night? What are the food/beer plans?


----------



## wookie (Feb 10, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Who else is staying over on the monday night? What are the food/beer plans?
		
Click to expand...

I need to book somewhere yet.  I realised a couple of weeks ago I hadn't got round to doing it and when I looked the kings head was Â£85 which is to much for what it is


----------



## wookie (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			When are you doing a draw, if indeed a draw is being done &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

There have been a few special requests so not too much to draw but will do it sometime in the week before and put on here


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 10, 2016)

wookie said:



			I need to book somewhere yet.  I realised a couple of weeks ago I hadn't got round to doing it and when I looked the kings head was Â£85 which is to much for what it is
		
Click to expand...

Call them....they will always do a better price over the phone.  Or try the Clarendon - just reopened and just along the front from KH.  Curry place in there too!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

wookie said:



			There have been a few special requests so not too much to draw
		
Click to expand...

I have mixed opinions on this, what's the point of a meet when certain people only want to play with their preferred mates all the time, ok I understand if someone doesn't get on with someone but overall there shouldn't be any cliques on meets IMO.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

wookie said:



			I need to book somewhere yet.  I realised a couple of weeks ago I hadn't got round to doing it and when I looked the kings head was Â£85 which is to much for what it is
		
Click to expand...

Initially throughout October & early December it was Â£60, I then logged on just before Christmas and it had dropped to Â£45 so I jumped on it, you need to ask them the question and bash out a deal.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have mixed opinions on this, what's the point of a meet when certain people only want to play with their preferred mates all the time, ok I understand if someone doesn't get on with someone but overall there shouldn't be any cliques on meets IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, unless there are 1 or 2 people that have had some public spat and should be kept apart for the good of the day then a random draw should be held.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 10, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			I agree, unless there are 1 or 2 people that have had some public spat and should be kept apart for the good of the day then a random draw should be held.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah name and shame anyone who has asked not to go out with someone.......then stick them both first off in a 2 ball


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Yeah name and shame anyone who has asked not to go out with someone.......then stick them both first off in a 2 ball 

Click to expand...

 :thup: Your honour or mine Rupert ?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Really don't mind who I play with. Considering I'll probably be nursing a mild hangover that morning I probably won't know who they are properly for at least 3 or 4 holes!!!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

On a related point, where is everyone staying? I know a few of us are in the Kings Head, but we all should meet up for a beer and a bite to eat Monday night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

PieMan said:



			On a related point, where is everyone staying? I know a few of us are in the Kings Head, but we all should meet up for a beer and a bite to eat Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

Me and Rich are staying at the Royal Hotel I think it's called 

The Kings Head was a good place for food and drink :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm at the King's Head, And I only want to play with people who's team is below Saints in the league. Oh, that's just about everyone then!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			:thup: Your honour or mine Rupert ?

Click to expand...

Well considering the PM I sent, at least we were both on the same wavelength :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Yeah name and shame anyone who has asked not to go out with someone.......then stick them both first off in a 2 ball 

Click to expand...

It will be tight, but I reckon LP will beat Fish 2&1


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have mixed opinions on this, what's the point of a meet when certain people only want to play with their preferred mates all the time, ok I understand if someone doesn't get on with someone but overall there shouldn't be any cliques on meets IMO.
		
Click to expand...

The point in my case Robin is that two rather rude forum members shook hands for the win before my partner's putt to take it down 18 after I'd found his ball for him so I'd rather like the opportunity to take the old git's trousers down and spank his bottom (metaphorically speaking of course) 

I understand your point about it getting cliquey, but it's not necessarily a case of avoiding anyone as simply having a return match.

If we are going to have a draw & share it all about, do Simon & Ben need to get heads together?  If not three poor sods could end up suffering me two days runningâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			The point in my case Robin is that two rather rude forum members shook hands for the win before my partner's putt to take it down 18 after I'd found his ball for him so I'd rather like the opportunity to take the old git's trousers down and spank his bottom (metaphorically speaking of course) 

I understand your point about it getting cliquey, but it's not necessarily a case of avoiding anyone as simply having a return match.

If we are going to have a draw & share it all about, do Simon & Ben need to get heads together?  If not three poor sods could end up suffering me two days runningâ€¦â€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Wookie is NOT an old git!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Got absolutely no problem if anyone wants to arrange matches to settle old scores from previous meets - will then make the draw for the rest of us easier!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

As were all being transparent, I have absolutely no problem playing with ANYONE, I would never allow any personal differences to affect or create a problem on or off the golf course on a golfing meet. 

But I think it's sad when PM's are flying about with preferences, it's not what meets are about IMO, there about putting names and faces to those not seen before and meeting the real people behind the forum persona on and off the course, what's the point of playing with the same people you could play with at almost any time. 

I personally think it starts to get all too clicky otherwise and that's not the impression these meets should portray, just my honest opinion of course, no offence meant to anyone. &#128521;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Wookie is NOT an old git!
		
Click to expand...

Ah the suspect is still alive thenâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ah the suspect is still alive thenâ€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Naw, it was that twit Wookies fault, I never know the scores in a match, he was my partner and proffered his hand after a magnificent par plucked from potential disaster and I assumed that he knew the match situation !


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm staying out of this ... and trusting to luck that i don't get sent out as a 1-ball.

I know many of you are staying over Monday night so will probably have  your brekkers at your digs. Is anyone booking into RSG to have a full breakfast at the clubhouse?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			As were all being transparent, I have absolutely no problem playing with ANYONE, I would never allow any personal differences to affect or create a problem on or off the golf course on a golfing meet. 

But I think it's sad when PM's are flying about with preferences, it's not what meets are about IMO, there about putting names and faces to those not seen before and meeting the real people behind the forum persona on and off the course, what's the point of playing with the same people you could play with at almost any time. 

I personally think it starts to get all too clicky otherwise and that's not the impression these meets should portray, just my honest opinion of course, no offence meant to anyone. ï˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I appreciate the honesty and took no offence; like you I look forward to meeting other people and putting names to faces, but as it looks like we are going to treble the normal Monday night numbers in The King's Head and the same 4 miscreants from last year's RSG match are present and almost correct, and at the same venue, I didn't feel anyone would be desperately offended at a rematch as there would be a good few hours opportunity to meet the real people Monday night.  My apologies if it did; not my intention to offend anyone except perhaps Mr. Dâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :ears:

I look forward to discussing everybody's favourite golf course on Monday night, I can possibly guess somebody'sâ€¦â€¦. 

(for any Forum Meet virgins who feel this last comment is cliquey & that they've missed out on an in joke, posts #109, #111 &  #112 should give you a clue!  )


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Naw, it was that twit Wookies fault, I never know the scores in a match, he was my partner and proffered his hand after a magnificent par plucked from potential disaster and I assumed that he knew the match situation !
		
Click to expand...

Just my luck; the tour organiser & a self-employed business owner and apparently neither of them can countâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just my luck; the tour organiser & a self-employed business owner and apparently neither of them can countâ€¦â€¦...

Click to expand...

That's good - I was neither the tour organiser or self employed! 

IT must have been your fault!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			I'm staying out of this ... and trusting to luck that i don't get sent out as a 1-ball.

I know many of you are staying over Monday night so will probably have  your brekkers at your digs. Is anyone booking into RSG to have a full breakfast at the clubhouse?
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fine mate, you won't be in a 1-ball, don't take too much notice of the banter, sounds worse than it is until you've met us.

Haven't heard of anyone else looking to breakfast at RSG.  As an alternative if it doesn't screw up your timings, speak to the Kings Head & join the rest of the oiks for breakfast there, it's only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That's good - I was neither the tour organiser or self employed! 

IT must have been your fault!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously; someone actually employed you!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seriously; someone actually employed you!! 

Click to expand...

Yes - the company I was the Director of! :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

I have zero issues if people want to speak to the organiser and ensure they don't play the course with me - there will be people I don't wish to spend a round with. It's one of the best courses in the world so would want to play in company I know I will enjoy or new guys never played a round with


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll be fine mate, you won't be in a 1-ball, don't take too much notice of the banter, sounds worse than it is until you've met us.

Haven't heard of anyone else looking to breakfast at RSG.  As an alternative if it doesn't screw up your timings, speak to the Kings Head & join the rest of the oiks for breakfast there, it's only 10 minutes away.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's  a thought. Calling in at the KH could be a possibility. Will ponder it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Now there's  a thought. Calling in at the KH could be a possibility. Will ponder it.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they'd do breakfast only amongst us as plenty of us are staying there, they'll want the repeat business.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			As were all being transparent, I have absolutely no problem playing with ANYONE, I would never allow any personal differences to affect or create a problem on or off the golf course on a golfing meet. 

But I think it's sad when PM's are flying about with preferences, it's not what meets are about IMO, there about putting names and faces to those not seen before and meeting the real people behind the forum persona on and off the course, what's the point of playing with the same people you could play with at almost any time. 

I personally think it starts to get all too clicky otherwise and that's not the impression these meets should portray, just my honest opinion of course, no offence meant to anyone. &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe I am writing this but I agree with Robin.

Everyone in the hat and take your chances. Most of us will have fallen out the night before any way, so it should add spice to the the round.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't recall RSG offering any breakfast option


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have zero issues if people want to speak to the organiser and ensure they don't play the course with me - there will be people I don't wish to spend a round with. It's one of the best courses in the world so would want to play in company I know I will enjoy or new guys never played a round with
		
Click to expand...

 I take your point that you may not want to play with someone you don't get on with, but I don't believe you should be organizing your own fourball. It is a forum meet, which means it should be a random draw. Games can be arranged between mates at other times. but this is not the forum spirit as far as I am concerned.

Aplogies to those that think differently, but just my opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I take your point that you may not want to play with someone you don't get on with, but I don't believe you should be organizing your own fourball. It is a forum meet, which means it should be a random draw. Games can be arranged between mates at other times. but this is not the forum spirit as far as I am concerned.

Aplogies to those that think differently, but just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Not organising my own fourball - agree on that.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll be having a light breakfast at The Kings Head - don't want to be too full for the RSG lunch!! Should be a great couple of days - really looking forward to it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

PieMan said:



			I'll be having a light breakfast at The Kings Head - don't want to be too full for the RSG lunch!! Should be a great couple of days - really looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Will Blundell be alive for Brekkie


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not organising my own fourball - agree on that.
		
Click to expand...

 Phil I didn't mean you organizing your own 4 ball. It was a general 'you' I hope I play with forumers I have not played with before, as well as those I know.

I always remember when I joined Blackmoor, and the Pro Steve said that he loved finding new members partners to play with. He said it could lead to a friendship for life. How right he was.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

I assume anyone that mentions The Grove to Blundell is banned from the forum ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I assume anyone that mentions The Grove to Blundell is banned from the forum ? 

Click to expand...

Banned from anything IMO


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2016)

I like The Grove and never met Blundell - how do I approach the subject?


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Banned from anything IMO
		
Click to expand...

 I might mention it when he is getting in the car to go home with Pieman. I am sure Paul will appreciate that.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I might mention it when he is getting in the car to go home with Pieman. I am sure Paul will appreciate that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon the best time to mention it is when we are just leaving to go back to the Royal :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2016)

I am clueless as to what's going on behind the scenes. I have no memory of last year either. I struggle to remember last week.
I'll play with anyone, as usual, as long as they can see where my ball has gone, and can remember long enough to tell me. And then remind me, again, and again.

I'm in the Kings Head Monday night. I think!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will Blundell be alive for Brekkie 

Click to expand...

50/50 at this stage!


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I am clueless as to what's going on behind the scenes. I have no memory of last year either. I struggle to remember last week.
I'll play with anyone, as usual, as long as they can see where my ball has gone, and can remember long enough to tell me. And then remind me, again, and again.

I'm in the Kings Head Monday night. I think!
		
Click to expand...

 Don't get room 7, you will keep banging your head on the ceiling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

PieMan said:



			50/50 at this stage!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's an improvement on last year then :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Rich / Phil - Blundell has promised not to mention the Grove.........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Rich / Phil - Blundell has promised not to mention the Grove.........  

Click to expand...

Yes, but he's probably sober at the momentâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, but he's probably sober at the momentâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Blundell sober ?!? Is that possible


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, but he's probably sober at the momentâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Doubt it; it's Mrs Blundell's birthday today!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Doubt it; it's Mrs Blundell's birthday today!! 

Click to expand...

Has he taken her for a meal at The Groveâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has he taken her for a meal at The Groveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Can't believe I am writing this but I agree with Robin.

Everyone in the hat and take your chances. Most of us will have fallen *over* the night before any way, so it should add spice to the the round.

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## wookie (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok here is the draw.  Apologies about some of it not being totally random to those who don't think its right.  It didn't really occur to me when the requests and suggestions were made that it would be an issue but noted for next time round.

wookie
Chrisd
Blue in Munich
murphthemog

Butchercd
Sainthacker
Pieman
Swingalot

Richart
Fish
Oxford comma
Backwoodsman

Blundell
Mashleyr7
Therod
Liverpool Phil

The tee is booked from 9 - 9.30 with bacon rolls and coffee on arrival and then the excellent lunch afterwards.  Golf gear is fine in the morning but jacket and tie (and shoes) required for lunch.

I only noticed when checking recently that Adizeros are banned by the club at present.  Full details of that and rest of dress code / visitor information can be found here : http://www.royalstgeorges.com/visitor_information

As Ben said in the RCP thread the weather forecast is looking pretty good at the moment so fingers crossed should be a very good couple of days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

:whoo:

Blundell with a hangover the next day - it was great fun last year


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Not playing any of my group for money.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Not playing any of my group for money.

Click to expand...

Was that the stock replay for anyone you got drawn with


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 18, 2016)

So the first group are in for a putting masterclass................


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:whoo:

Blundell with a hangover the next day - it was great fun last year
		
Click to expand...

He's looking forward to it Phil! Although saying that he's apparently currently in bed dying from the Zika virus so might not be up to his usual drinking standards!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

PieMan said:



			He's looking forward to it Phil! Although saying that he's apparently currently in bed dying from the Zika virus so might not be up to his usual drinking standards!!!
		
Click to expand...

So only the 12 pints of lager this year then  :whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So only the 12 pints of lager this year then  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's pre-dinner drinks!


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Not playing any of my group for money.

Click to expand...

Hmm, how about an extra couple of quid per man and have a total stableford score winning 4-ball &#128526;&#127948;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hmm, how about an extra couple of quid per man and have a total stableford score winning 4-ball &#55357;&#56846;&#55356;&#57292;
		
Click to expand...

Surely with your 4-ball you'd rather have 'best 3 scores'?!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hmm, how about an extra couple of quid per man and have a total stableford score winning 4-ball &#128526;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

You're very confident mate  

#YOTF


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			So the first group are in for a putting masterclass................ 

Click to expand...

Oi! - and after I've just told  Butchercd that your the nicest person ive ever met in my lifetime!!:smirk:


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Oi! - and after I've just told  Butchercd that your the nicest person ive ever met in my lifetime!!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 Just make sure you don't hold us up old timer. I have a match to get to in the evening.

 You always said that I was the nicest person you had met.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Just make sure you don't hold us up old timer. I have a match to get to in the evening.

 You always said that I was the nicest person you had met.

Click to expand...

Don't worry I'll show you the way out afterwards! :lol:



You are the nicest, but I wanted to make Swingalot seem impotent ....... sorry, I meant important!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Not playing any of my group for money.

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Hmm, how about an extra couple of quid per man and have a total stableford score winning 4-ball &#128526;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

I'll  bring a bag of pound coins. Just tell me how many I need to part company with at the end of the round.

Looking forward to this, but please, please, someone tell me the yardages on the RSG website are off the championship tees? And that we aren't playing off the championship tees? I can't  hit it forum distance...


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 19, 2016)

And a quick question...

What name is the meet/group booked in as? I guess one can't  really turn up and just say "I'm  looking for a bunch of blokes I don't know and have never met..." (Ok, i have met some of you but it's a long time since)


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			And a quick question...

What name is the meet/group booked in as? I guess one can't  really turn up and just say "I'm  looking for a bunch of blokes I don't know and have never met..." (Ok, i have met some of you but it's a long time since)
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why not; that's what most of us do anyway! Depending on how Monday night goes, I reckon some of us will be quite quiet and possibly a little grey/green looking! :cheers: Other than that look for a bunch of guys who look like they have no right to be at one of the UK's premier courses!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Don't see why not; that's what most of us do anyway! Depending on how Monday night goes, I reckon some of us will be quite quiet and possibly a little grey/green looking! :cheers: Other than that look for a bunch of guys who look like they have no right to be at one of the UK's premier courses!!
		
Click to expand...

Last year I arrived and the Pro asked if I was looking for directions to Lydd!


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2016)

Is Deal big enough to cope with all of us descending on them, have extra barrels of beer and local wenches been bussed in to satisfy our needs &#128563;&#128540;&#127866;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Is Deal big enough to cope with all of us descending on them, have extra barrels of beer and local wenches been bussed in to satisfy our needs &#128563;&#128540;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Having seen most of you and also having worked in Deal I think that you lot won't cope with the 'young ladies' without a younger man and some jump leads!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Having seen most of you and also having worked in Deal I think that you lot won't cope with the 'young ladies' without a younger man and some jump leads!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have suggested a lasso, a handful of grass and a baggy pair of wellingtons


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Is Deal big enough to cope with all of us descending on them, have extra barrels of beer and local wenches been bussed in to satisfy our needs &#128563;&#128540;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

You may be surprised, Deal is quite a lively little town. Lots of nice pubs and places to eat. A few of my colleagues have moved their as it's becoming a bit chic these days. Don't think it'll be bustling on a Monday though.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 20, 2016)

Do we need out hcp certs?


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			Do we need out hcp certs?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't before mate


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 21, 2016)

As my post on RCP thread, I'm out of Tuesday as done my knee. Gutted. 

Wookie, hope you can get a reserve in. Will pm you when I get a chance. :-(


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			As my post on RCP thread, I'm out of Tuesday as done my knee. Gutted. 

Wookie, hope you can get a reserve in. Will pm you when I get a chance. :-(
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare Rupert - will PM Trojan and AAC now just in case


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			As my post on RCP thread, I'm out of Tuesday as done my knee. Gutted. 

Wookie, hope you can get a reserve in. Will pm you when I get a chance. :-(
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame Rupert. I'll have to wind 'leo' up myself about last years' capitulation !!!

I'll say hello to Ethel for you


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 21, 2016)

wookie said:



			Nightmare Rupert - will PM Trojan and AAC now just in case
		
Click to expand...

Sitting here with my knee wrapped in ice............gutted! Can't even bring myself to watch the golf on Sky!

Let me know if the others can't do it. Tried to send you a PM but not sure you got it?


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing you all tommorow!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Looking forward to seeing you all tommorow!
		
Click to expand...

Shame about Swingalot but a good stand in!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2016)

Another casualty unfortunately, I've had to pull out after hurting my back at RCP earlier, so if anyone wants a last minute place shoot Wookie a pm


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear that mate 
Are you still staying over and enjoying tonights festivities? Hope at least your able to do that!


SaintHacker said:



			Another casualty unfortunately, I've had to pull out after hurting my back at RCP earlier, so if anyone wants a last minute place shoot Wookie a pm
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2016)

It's 6.15am here in mid Kent and I'm just waiting for Mashleyr7 to pick me, then were off to meet at Royal St Georges - great course, great food and even better, great company - what's not to like!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2016)

Do you ever wish you could rewind the clock, and go to bed early last night, and may be not drink as much?


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2016)

Delicate &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 23, 2016)

Huge thanks to Simon for organising today - first visit to RSG and won't be the last; loved every minute of it despite playing like a drain (not so much Asahi the night before next time!)

Thanks to Phil, Nick and Ash for their company.........even though I shouldn't have been with you (apologies to my scheduled playing partners for missing my tee time !!)

Already looking forward to next year - 3 days next time; Littlestone, RCP and RSG!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2016)

Well this course has jumped to my number one 

Superb test of golf , greens were unbelievable , big and full of massive breaks , every hole has it own character. Had a cracking day with great company again. Cheers for sorting out the day Simon and hopefully we can do it all again next year


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 23, 2016)

Another thank you to Simon  for organising a grand day. And thanks to Rich, Ben, and Robin for putting up with me for the duration. Great company and great course. And the weather could hardly have been better for this time of year. Had I been able to gauge the speed of the greens, and get the ball out of the bunkers, I'd  have had a good round. Here's  to next year.

 Ps: the lunch alone is worth the trip....


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2016)

Cheers Simon for organising. It was good to see everyone again. RSG is probably my favorite course. It just feels like a grown up challenge. I need to play it in the summer. Do they do a twilight?


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 23, 2016)

therod said:



			Cheers Simon for organising. It was good to see everyone again. RSG is probably my favorite course. It just feels like a grown up challenge. I need to play it in the summer. Do they do a twilight?

Click to expand...

Yeah, its free after 9pm, just bring your own headtorch 

Glad you all had a good day, already looking forward to next year and hoping to stay fit for it!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2016)

Well I'm very unhappy! There was clearly an undercurrent of ageism at this meet, I nearly remember being called codger and inferences that I'd not remember some thing or other (sorry I forget the detail) by the time I got home. Anyway, I can't remember who was rude to me but I suspect it was all of them!

Anyway, Simon arranged a great meet and got the weather right, although the wind was from the wrong direction which made it pretty tough! We had our "Grudge Match (Return Bout)" after Wookies appalling behaviour last year. The game went pretty much as you would expect - Wookie and I thrashed BlueinMunich and Murphthemog 1 up. Lucky for them, Simon and I are perfect gents and the result was never mentioned again, not even over the, quite superb, lunch. 

Cheers for sorting a great meet Simon, thanks also to Mashleyr7 for the lift and thanks to all the guys for a most enjoyable meet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2016)

You're unhappy?  :angry: At least you weren't robbed by some doddery old git who scabbed his way down the 18th and then putted out of the rough to fluke a par!!  Bad enough losing but to then supply Roddis with more ammunition he really didn't need to use over lunch really was below the belt.  And you're supposed to be a gentleman?  If Fragger reads this I'd expect some sort of infraction for that sort of behaviour!  And you had the front to both claim a shot on a par 3.  Scoundrels of the first order.  Still, at least the Carer's allowance for the day will soften the blow 

Seriously, thanks to Wookie for the organisation and getting such a great deal and Wookie again, Help the Aged and murphthemog for their company; a very enjoyable 4 hours until the last few secondsâ€¦....  Same time next year?  I'll make sure you don't poison murph the night before this timeâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're unhappy?  :angry: At least you weren't robbed by some doddery old git who scabbed his way down the 18th and then putted out of the rough to fluke a par!!  Bad enough losing but to then supply Roddis with more ammunition he really didn't need to use over lunch really was below the belt.  And you're supposed to be a gentleman?  If Fragger reads this I'd expect some sort of infraction for that sort of behaviour!  And you had the front to both claim a shot on a par 3.  Scoundrels of the first order.  Still, at least the Carer's allowance for the day will soften the blow 

Seriously, thanks to Wookie for the organisation and getting such a great deal and Wookie again, Help the Aged and murphthemog for their company; a very enjoyable 4 hours until the last few secondsâ€¦....  Same time next year?  I'll make sure you don't poison murph the night before this timeâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

"Scabbed" ??!

Long drive down the middle of the fairway that eluded your pairing, a lay up to 100 yards and a gap wedge from my favourite distance, followed by a delightful putt from about 12 foot - it was taking candy from a baby! :lol:

Forgot that Roddis has a gob the size of the Blackwall tunnel!   :rofl:

Seriously good fun with you guys - many thanks!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			"Scabbed" ??!

Long drive down the middle of the fairway that eluded your pairing, a lay up to 100 yards and a gap wedge from my favourite distance, followed by a delightful putt from about 12 foot - it was taking candy from a baby! :lol:

Forgot that Roddis has a gob the size of the Blackwall tunnel!   :rofl:

Seriously good fun with you guys - many thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you the drive, but at least you didn't have to contend with the two walkers; were they relatives of yours?  I'm not familiar with why you'd lay up to 100 yards from 150 yards out or why you'd airmail the green from your favourite gap wedge distance; suggests you've forgotten to take your tablets again.

I know you've got memory problems but forgetting the size of Roddis' gob?  Oh and the comment is more than a tad harsh; to the Blackwall Tunnel. That has a height restriction on it, not something you can claim about Roddis' gob!!

Enjoyed it greatly - we'll get you next time!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2016)

We all waited for the inconsiderate knobs to walk the length of the hole, although Murph would have been good to go as his drive was well within 15 yards of the tee!! I was last to drive and was suffering from hypothermia waiting for you to hook your tee shot. My shot in to the green was to a pin about 10 on from the back right and I was about 4 feet off on the fringe - sort of a senior Rory Mcilroy I say!

Roddis's gob - were as one on that one!!   :rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Roddis's gob - were as one on that one!!   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is this online bullying 
Don't blame me for the cracks in your relationship!! 

It sounded like you had a high quality match, with the wrong result apparently. Rematch next year??


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

therod said:



			Is this online bullying 
Don't blame me for the cracks in your relationship!! 

It sounded like you had a high quality match, with the wrong result apparently. Rematch next year?? 

Click to expand...

Good thing I didn't tell you that Blue did a Dustin Johnson *hank on the hole that Dustin *hanked in the open!!

That would have been widely broadcast .......... well not as widely as I've just done it !!  :smirk:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Good thing I didn't tell you that Blue did a Dustin Johnson *hank on the hole that Dustin *hanked in the open!!

That would have been widely broadcast .......... well not as widely as I've just done it !!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to take the mickey out of rubbish golf, I've got no high ground to stand on there

I'm more interested in the chemistry been you & Rich  (dustin not Rory's Grandad)!! it's a budding bromance but with a little too much sexual tension. A little like a cross been 'Cocoon' & 'Brokeback Mountain' :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2016)

Had a great time with you all yesterday. However the original society I sat down with (prior to you lot turning up), thinking it was you lot were a lot more welcoming. 

When I realised I wanted to world to swallow me


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Had a great time with you all yesterday. However the original society I sat down with (prior to you lot turning up), thinking it was you lot were a lot more welcoming. 

When I realised I wanted to world to swallow me
		
Click to expand...

that's a pretty funny story. You should have had the full English though


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Had a great time with you all yesterday. However the original society I sat down with (prior to you lot turning up), thinking it was you lot were a lot more welcoming. 

When I realised I wanted to world to swallow me
		
Click to expand...

When we realised we did too!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

therod said:



			I'm more interested in the chemistry been you & Rich  (dustin not Rory's Grandad)!! it's a budding bromance but with a little too much sexual tension. A little like a cross been 'Cocoon' & 'Brokeback Mountain' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I assume that they are films? I've never seen either!

Not the sexual tension with Richard like there is with you for me, it's  more like Richard being an old, very worn pair of carpet slippers that I'm just so very comfortable with!  :smirk:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I assume that they are films? I've never seen either!

Not the sexual tension with Richard like there is with you for me, it's  more like Richard being an old, very worn pair of carpet slippers that I'm just so very comfortable with!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

sorry Chris I forgot you wouldn't recognize any cultural reference of the past 30 years!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

therod said:



			sorry Chris I forgot you wouldn't recognize any cultural reference of the past 30 years!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Nick, I just had problems with you and culture in the same sentence!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Sorry Nick, I just had problems with you and culture in the same sentence! 

Click to expand...

my culture (or lack of ) is all relative. 

You lot yesterday make me look like Melvin Bragg :0


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Had a great time with you all yesterday. However the original society I sat down with (prior to you lot turning up), thinking it was you lot were a lot more welcoming. 

When I realised I wanted to world to swallow me
		
Click to expand...

haha thats priceless


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

therod said:



			my culture (or lack of ) is all relative. 

You lot yesterday make me look like Melvin Bragg :0
		
Click to expand...

Not so - he's got some hair!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to Simon for another excellent and well organised meet at RSG, the course is really something else and the grub matches it for quality pound for pound.

Thanks to my playing partners Rich, Ben & Jerry for their company, it was a very enjoyable round of golf :thup:

Solid front 9 for me playing bogey golf to turn with 16 points, only had 1 annoying blob on the 9th as I found an unseen bunker which just for a change wasn't GUR!  

The back 9 was pretty much the same, I had a little wobble on 12, 13 & 14 only picking up 2 points from the 3 holes, the 13th I just didn't know where to drive to and indecision crept in and a good duck hook followed to see my ball head into the tall grass mounds that were blocking any view of the fairway and ensured I donated my 1st and only ball to the course that day  

I got it back together then with nice back to back pars on 16 & 17 and just lipped out for a par on 18 for 17 points on the back giving me 33 points, and enough to sit in the winner's enclosure :whoo:  

Excellent night out in between RCP & RSG, BIM, Ben, Simon and I went for a curry and very nice it was too, returned to the pub and sat up with Pieman, Blundell and Ben putting the world to rights and sharing a few jars & shorts whilst I was ogling the young barmaid 

A great 2-days and always nice to see and meet some new faces along with some of the old one's 

Can't wait for next year already


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

RSG Pictures


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

So if I hadn't played the wrong ball, and had a two shot penalty I would have won.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			So if I hadn't played the wrong ball, and had a two shot penalty I would have won.

Click to expand...

and if I hadn't.....

If's & buts :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			So if I hadn't played the wrong ball, and had a two shot penalty I would have won.

Click to expand...

Maybe best gross Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Big thanks to Simon for organising another great day at Royal St Georges. One of my favourite courses, though to be fair it wasn't in as good condition as Royal Cinque Ports. No rain and a decent breeze was just right for links golf.

Enjoyed the company of Robin, Jerry and Ben, though I hate marking a card for golfers that get more than one shot a hole.

32 points was a bit disappointing, as every time I had a short range birdie putt, I got so excited I three putted.

Top lunch, even if I did have to miss pudding to get back for the football.

Sorted next years game yet Simon ?


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe best gross Rich :thup: 

Click to expand...

 I did say I wanted to play medal. Quite pleased to play the round with the same ball, even if I did hit Jerry's provisional as well. No I didn't lose it for him.

Did I get best overall score for the two days ?:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I did say I wanted to play medal. Quite pleased to play the round with the same ball, even if I did hit Jerry's provisional as well. No I didn't lose it for him.

Did I get best overall score for the two days ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Best score over two days would be yours as well :thup:

That's a good two days of golf


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			So if I hadn't played the wrong ball, and had a two shot penalty I would have won.

Click to expand...

If I knew there was any sort of comp on I'd have played a lot more sensible for the entire back 9!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If I knew there was any sort of comp on I'd have played a lot more sensible for the entire back 9!
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't your partners tell you ? Sound like typical forumers then.


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best score over two days would be yours as well :thup:

That's a good two days of golf
		
Click to expand...

YOTR :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			Solid front 9 for me playing bogey golf to turn with 16 points, only had 1 annoying blob on the 9th as I found an unseen bunker which just for a change wasn't GUR!  
The back 9 was pretty much the same, I had a little wobble on 12, 13 & 14 only picking up 2 points from the 3 holes, the 13th I just didn't know where to drive to and indecision crept in and a good duck hook followed to see my ball head into the tall grass mounds that were blocking any view of the fairway and ensured I donated my 1st and only ball to the course that day  
I got it back together then with nice back to back pars on 16 & 17 and just lipped out for a par on 18 for 17 points on the back giving me 33 points, and enough to sit in the winner's enclosure :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's boring enough to go in a blog.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			Didn't your partners tell you ? Sound like typical forumers then.

Click to expand...

First I heard about it was when someone said 'I need Â£5 for the pot'ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			First I heard about it was when someone said 'I need Â£5 for the pot'ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That was the start of a whip for the breakfast you shouldn't have had!


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That was the start of a whip for the breakfast you shouldn't have had!
		
Click to expand...

There was breakfast at RSG ? Missed that, and also at RCP where someone ate mine.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			There was breakfast at RSG ? Missed that, and also at RCP where someone ate mine.

Click to expand...

No there wasn't Sam was ushered into the room with the Murphy's lot who were having breakfast included. The Secretary tried to do the same with Mashley and me but we are just a tad brighter than Sam and realised we only had bacon baps ordered!


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

I didn't know there was any food at RSG either? I just saw the coffee and everyone sitting in the bar area?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			I didn't know there was any food at RSG either? I just saw the coffee and everyone sitting in the bar area?
		
Click to expand...

We early arrivers all had 4 bacon baps each with copious amounts of tea and coffee :whoo:


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We early arrivers all had 4 bacon baps each with copious amounts of tea and coffee :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The full English was still better though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			There was breakfast at RSG ? Missed that, and also at RCP where someone ate mine.

Click to expand...

Didn't you have enough at the hotel


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't you have enough at the hotel 

Click to expand...

 I did, and I gave my bacon roll to Pieman, as he was looking a bit under nourished.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			Solid front 9 for me playing bogey golf to turn with 16 points, only had 1 annoying blob on the 9th as I found an unseen bunker which just for a change wasn't GUR!
		
Click to expand...

Unseen bunker  You need to get a sky caddie


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unseen bunker  You need to get a sky caddie 

Click to expand...

 I will not tell you what one of Robin's partners, Backwoodsman said about sky caddies on the course, but I thought he was a very brave man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unseen bunker  You need to get a sky caddie 

Click to expand...

It was seen on the stroke saver 

And then seen by me as i visited every bunker not GUR


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Unseen bunker  You need to get a sky caddie 

Click to expand...

I was carrying and forgot my clip for it and it became a pain getting it in & out my pocket, so I didn't bother that much with it, some bunkers were very cleverly sunk down behind a mound, I actually walked up to 1 mound to look at the green, still didn't spot one and then found it &#128545;

To be fair the ones I landed in I got out of well, but they always cost you a shot &#128542;


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I will not tell you what one of Robin's partners, Backwoodsman said about sky caddies on the course, but I thought he was a very brave man.

Click to expand...

Given that Fish was measuring to the flag with a laser  , and I was using my skycaddie, with substantial difference of opinion,  I merely suggested the accuracy of skycaddie might not be all it's cracked up to be?  I at least had the grace not to make the comment during his backswing. (I may not say a lot, but I usually know what to say when I know it will hit the start button ... )


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Given that Fish was measuring to the flag with a laser  , and I was using my skycaddie, with substantial difference of opinion,  I merely suggested the accuracy of skycaddie might not be all it's cracked up to be?  I at least had the grace not to make the comment during his backswing. (I may not say a lot, but I usually know what to say when I know it will hit the start button ... )
		
Click to expand...

With the greens being so large and you only having front middle & back and with the flag being 4 yards in from the back on a huge green, how on earth can you compare and question a yardage? 

And then I got my caddie out and proved the point. 

Did you hit the green &#128540;

At least I didn't winge about hitting a wrong ball and trying to blame someone for not declaring what their provisional was &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Given that Fish was measuring to the flag with a laser  , and I was using my skycaddie, with substantial difference of opinion,  I merely suggested the accuracy of skycaddie might not be all it's cracked up to be?  I at least had the grace not to make the comment during his backswing. (I may not say a lot, but I usually know what to say when I know it will hit the start button ... )
		
Click to expand...

 It was a forum classic. Perfect timing said with a glint in your eye, and a smirk on your lips.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

The real highlight of dinner of course was Richarts suggestion that Reading could venture into the FA Cup Final - oh how we all laughed, he is such an accomplished comedian!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			With the greens being so large and you only having front middle & back and with the flag being 4 yards in from the back on a huge green, how on earth can you compare and question a yardage? 

And then I got my caddie out and proved the point. 

*Did you hit the green *&#128540;

At least I didn't winge about hitting a wrong ball and trying to blame someone for not declaring what their provisional was &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I believe I was the only one who was pin high. (I may not have been on the green but i was the only one who wasn't  lurking 30yds short of the flag)


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The real highlight of dinner of course was Richarts suggestion that Reading could venture into the FA Cup Final - oh how we all laughed, he is such an accomplished comedian!
		
Click to expand...

 I said semi final. Has nursey changed your meds ?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I did, and I gave my bacon roll to Pieman, as he was looking a bit under nourished.

Click to expand...

I was feeling a bit under the weather so it was medicinal......:cheers: It tasted nearly as good as my first one......

Great couple of days though. Would love to play both courses in the summer though.


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2016)

I also had another cracking day out made all the better by having great company on the course during a good match and particularly Chrisd's putt on the last as described above and reaction to it from BiM

I called RSG today to see if I could get any sort of refund for Sainthacker but unfortunately was met with a flat "no".  

As I was on the phone anyway I checked regarding next year and have provisionally booked a similar slot for 28th February just on the off chance anyone fancies it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

wookie said:



			I also had another cracking day out made all the better by having great company on the course during a good match and particularly Chrisd's putt on the last as described above and reaction to it from BiM

I called RSG today to see if I could get any sort of refund for Sainthacker but unfortunately was met with a flat "no".  

As I was on the phone anyway I checked regarding next year and have provisionally booked a similar slot for 28th February just on the off chance anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I said semi final. Has nursey changed your meds ?
		
Click to expand...

Who was it asked if anyone had any cup final tickets then?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 24, 2016)

wookie said:



			I also had another cracking day out made all the better by having great company on the course during a good match and particularly Chrisd's putt on the last as described above and reaction to it from BiM

I called RSG today to see if I could get any sort of refund for Sainthacker but unfortunately was met with a flat "no".  

As I was on the phone anyway I checked regarding next year and have provisionally booked a similar slot for 28th February just on the off chance anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Superb. We're booking rounds of golf 370 days in advance now? That puts even the Trump boys to shame. I'm in too!  

We're doing Littlestone on the Sunday to make it three days in 2017, right? I think we have to wait to about September or so to book the 2017 version for RCP though.

On the refund front, RCP were a lot more relaxed, they only charged me on the day what I told them they should charge. Which means that that anyone hydrophobic or injured or suffering from man-flu will get their money back once I get a chance to sort it out. Less the round of teas that they bought for everyone .


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2016)

Can I play next year please


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm in as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm in as well
		
Click to expand...

And me.

Edit; I've just mentioned the date to Mrs BiM, who reminded me that the chosen day will be 30 years to the day that we met. I was asked if that would make any difference to my plans; apparently the offer of a night in the King's Head and the opportunity to caddie for me was the wrong answer, and I hadn't even mentioned the bit about the sign that said "No dogs, no women".


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2016)

wookie said:



			As I was on the phone anyway I checked regarding next year and have provisionally booked a similar slot for 28th February just on the off chance anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Blundell and I are definite yes! RCP and Littlestone as well!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			And me.

Edit; I've just mentioned the date to Mrs BiM, who reminded me that the chosen day will be 30 years to the day that we met. I was asked if that would make any difference to my plans; apparently the offer of a night in the King's Head and the opportunity to caddie for me was the wrong answer, and I hadn't even mentioned the bit about the sign that said "No dogs, no women". 

Click to expand...

Glad you can make it Dustin!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2016)

Can everyone get their names down quickly please so I can PM Simon to say who I don't want to be partnered with?  Although if I have a similar night in the Kings Head then I'll probably end up forgetting my tee time anyway and end up in a different group...........


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Can everyone get their names down quickly please so I can PM Simon to say who I don't want to be partnered with?  Although if I have a similar night in the Kings Head then I'll probably end up forgetting my tee time anyway and end up in a different group........... 

Click to expand...

Pretty normal meet for you then Paul


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm in next year boys. Must admit a small part of my evil side cursed the weather as I sat at work on Tuesday knowing you lot were chopping your way round RSG.


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Can everyone get their names down quickly please so I can PM Simon to say who I don't want to be partnered with?  Although if I have a similar night in the Kings Head then I'll probably end up forgetting my tee time anyway and end up in a different group........... 

Click to expand...

 I find it quicker to just let Simon know who I will play with. Blundell took my 'don't want to's' up to 14 from memory.:rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I find it quicker to just let Simon know who I will play with. Blundell took my 'don't want to's' up to 14 from memory.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Told Blundell I'd put our names down. His response "I may not like you next year". My liver has already started hoping!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Blundell and I are definite yes! RCP and Littlestone as well!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :whoo:

Sunday, Monday, Tuesday golf :thup: but that means 2 nights of drinking :cheers:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Ditto :whoo:

Sunday, Monday, Tuesday golf :thup: but that means 2 nights of drinking :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for the golf! Three days would be great, and as its slightly later, I have over a year to remember how to swing a golf bat.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes please....  

I'd like a return to RSG to see if i can get the hang of the greens. Not sure if i could get a green light for the other days, but one would like to try


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 25, 2016)

Im in for all 3 days! 
Adding Littlestone to the mix has just made this a very favourable mini tour!




Oxfordcomma said:



			Superb. We're booking rounds of golf 370 days in advance now? That puts even the Trump boys to shame. I'm in too!  

We're doing Littlestone on the Sunday to make it three days in 2017, right? I think we have to wait to about September or so to book the 2017 version for RCP though.

On the refund front, RCP were a lot more relaxed, they only charged me on the day what I told them they should charge. Which means that that anyone hydrophobic or injured or suffering from man-flu will get their money back once I get a chance to sort it out. Less the round of teas that they bought for everyone .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## butchercd (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in if I'm welcome to come again.

Don't think I insulted anyone to badly on the day.....


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Who was it asked if anyone had any cup final tickets then?
		
Click to expand...

 Not me, so must have been you, you daft old sod. I would have no problems getting final tickets.


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I'm in if I'm welcome to come again.

Don't think I insulted anyone to badly on the day.....
		
Click to expand...

 I think we will be the judge of that.


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm keen to come along but not sure if my arthritic shoulder will hold for 3 rounds in 3 days so may give RCP a miss and play the other 2


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 25, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I'm in if I'm welcome to come again.

Don't think I insulted anyone to badly on the day.....
		
Click to expand...

You need to be a member of a club though mate.....


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			You need to be a member of a club though mate.....
		
Click to expand...

you gonna play with us again or your other mates with the bigger breakfasts  

count me in next year. We're really chancing our arm wit the weather in Feb 3 days in a row


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 25, 2016)

therod said:



			you gonna play with us again or your other mates with the bigger breakfasts  

count me in next year. We're really chancing our arm wit the weather in Feb 3 days in a row 

Click to expand...

well i was going to wait again until one of you old boys gets a bad back, then i can get a cheap deal. 

Might include full english this time


----------



## butchercd (Feb 25, 2016)

richart said:



			I think we will be the judge of that.

Click to expand...


Sorry let me rephrase that, Don't think I insulted anyone *important* to badly on the day.....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2016)

butchercd said:



			Sorry let me rephrase that, Don't think I insulted anyone *important* to badly on the day.....



Click to expand...


There will be more than enough chances to insult me and Ashley over the next year but we're not  ............. sorry, I thought you wrote impotent!


----------



## butchercd (Feb 26, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			You need to be a member of a club though mate.....
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry that comment will be remembered, I'm going to let the tyres down on your car next year!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2016)

butchercd said:



			Don't worry that comment will be remembered, I'm going to let the tyres down on your car next year! 

Click to expand...

It's fine, I'll be out with the earlier society so will be long gone by the time you finish


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 1, 2016)

I would like to get involved next year. 
Will also keep an eye out for a 2017 thread!


----------



## lee nixon (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*

Guys I am jumping in on the thread please, need to get involved.
Paul are you checking?


----------



## wookie (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*



lee nixon said:



			Guys I am jumping in on the thread please, need to get involved.
Paul are you checking?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Lee - are you Paul Trojan615's +1?  If so youre on the list but in the wrong thread - check out 2017 below this one


----------



## lee nixon (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Royal St Georges - Tuesday 23rd February 2016 NOW WITH COSTS ETC*



wookie said:



			Hi Lee - are you Paul Trojan615's +1?  If so youre on the list but in the wrong thread - check out 2017 below this one

Click to expand...

Aye that's the fella, I'll skip forward a year&#128512;


----------

